# Tulammo ammo



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Does anyone use this Tulammo for anything? I can get it in a 223 62GN Hollow point for about .26 a round 
The idea of a steel case bother me a little. But from what I have read they have tempered it to be as nearly
soft as brass. Dose it feed ok? Anyone have any problems with it?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've purchased and used it in 45 cal, 9mm, 7.62 x 39. No issues as far as function. It is dirty.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I shoot Tulammo all the time.

I shoot it in .223, 9mm, 7.62x39 and 7.62x54r, and "generally" have no problems with it.

In .223, my AR's all eat it just fine, but my scoped bolt gun will occasionally get a case stuck in the chamber if I don't eject it immediately after firing.

In 7.62x39, my AK's and SKS's and bolt guns love it, no worries, but my Ruger Mini-30 absolutely HATES Tulammo. FTF, FTE every 4-5 rounds. It flat won't run the stuff. Interestingly it eats Wolf OK but not perfect, while Silver Bear and Golden Bear work flawlessly.

My Kel-Tec PF-9 would not eat steel of any kind, but then again IMHO that gun is the second worse piece of crapolla firearm I have ever owned... it didn't really like white box Winchester or PPU either... so I am thinking that was gun, not ammo. 

Lots of people will tell you don't do it, yadda yadda... just keep in mind Obama is president so lots of people voted for him thinking that was a good idea too...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have shot a fair amount of it and never had any issues. I have heard plenty of not so good stories on this ammo
but so far it has always worked for me. I mainly shoot Tula 7.62X39 in AK's and SKS's and some 9MM in a Glock 34.
Cheap, dirty, but works for me! Your mileage may vary!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I shoot Tulammo all the time.
> 
> Lots of people will tell you don't do it, yadda yadda... just keep in mind Obama is president so lots of people voted for him thinking that was a good idea too...


What Salty said^^^


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

My AKs loves it. I don't shoot steel in my ARs because I don't have to. I can reload brass 5.56 cheaper then .26 a round.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My SKS eats Tula all day long. But the last batch of 9mm I got gave me problems. Not match ammo but it does work.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

It's dirty but it works just fine.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I've shot it....no real problems. Monarch on the other hand...seemingly all my firearms hate that stuff....steel or brass!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think domestic ammo producers have more heartburn with Tula ammo than the average shooter. They can't compete with it pricewise. I bought a bunch of it for the 30 carbine. At half the price of domestically produced 30 carbine ammo it was a deal.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Tulammo is excellent stuff for my SKS and my Npap. If I can get anything else for the same price or a little more I will because it is dirty and I believe the quality standards are a little lower. Having said that though I have burned alot of it through those guns with never a problem.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

It depends on what you want to use it in. My .223 MAK 90 loves the stuff, but, my AR's have all tended to dislike the steel case stuff. 

It's also very dirty, so, take that into account if you were considering running it through a direct impingement gun like an AR.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I dont use steel in my FAL. Steel case worked fine in my 9mm but my daughter's LCP hates the stuff. With almost every round, the gun would not fully go into battery. I had to push on the back of the slide to close the breach.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> My AKs loves it. I don't shoot steel in my ARs because I don't have to. I can reload brass 5.56 cheaper then .26 a round.


Mine too... Always goes bang


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't tried Tula, but steel case Wolf and Hotshot (Romanian) work fine in my Mini 14, M1A, AR, SKS.
I still have some Chinese military surplus for my SKS and AK as well.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> My AKs loves it. I don't shoot steel in my ARs because I don't have to. I can reload brass 5.56 cheaper then .26 a round.


Agreed. I don't even try to feed my AR's steel case ammo, anymore. I don't need the aggravation. I feed them nothing but my hand loads which have been resized using a small base die. I can reload for about 5 cents less per round than I can currently get the cheap steel case stuff.

If I have to resort to steel case .223 post SHTF, I'll be feeding it through my MAK 90, not through any of my AR's.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Agreed. I don't even try to feed my AR's steel case ammo, anymore. I don't need the aggravation. I feed them nothing but my hand loads which have been resized using a small base die. I can reload for about 5 cents less per round than I can currently get the cheap steel case stuff.
> 
> If I have to resort to steel case .223 post SHTF, I'll be feeding it through my MAK 90, not through any of my AR's.


Personally, I would NEVER depend on a gun SHTF that doesn't eat any rotgut ammo I feed it, cause you never know where your next reload is coming from. That's why my SHTF defense guns are all AK's that don't give a damn about what kinda ammo they eat.

But that's me.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Personally, I would NEVER depend on a gun SHTF that doesn't eat any rotgut ammo I feed it, cause you never know where your next reload is coming from. That's why my SHTF defense guns are all AK's that don't give a damn about what kinda ammo they eat.
> 
> But that's me.


Agreed. I usually keep a couple AR's around for plinking and varmint control, and because I feel like I have to have one in my safe in order to feel like a legitimate gun collector (and red-blooded American), but, I certainly wouldn't reach for an AR during SHTF.

If were to find myself in a scenario where I could only grab one firearm and head for the proverbial hills, it would either be my HK 91 or my 7.62 x 39 MAK 90.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sks eats it all day long and asks for seconds.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I have shot it in everything for years. I guess I'm not as picky (or been shooting to long) to notice any difference. It goes bang. Bullet puts hole in whatever is in the way. I see a lot about how dirty Tula and other ammo is. Just don't notice or care. I clean after every range or hunter trip. Buy it shoot it enjoy the outcome. and save a little money on the way.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Agreed. I usually keep a couple AR's around for plinking and varmint control, and because I feel like I have to have one in my safe in order to feel like a legitimate gun collector (and red-blooded American), but, I certainly wouldn't reach for an AR during SHTF.
> 
> If were to find myself in a scenario where I could only grab one firearm and head for the proverbial hills, it would either be my HK 91 or my 7.62 x 39 MAK 90.





Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Personally, I would NEVER depend on a gun SHTF that doesn't eat any rotgut ammo I feed it, cause you never know where your next reload is coming from. That's why my SHTF defense guns are all AK's that don't give a damn about what kinda ammo they eat.
> 
> But that's me.


It looks like we are like minded. I enjoy shooting my ARs but in a SHTF situation I'm grabbing my AK 5.56 and HK 93s. Both will shoot anything. Can't say the same for my ARs.

Back in the 80's I bought two HK93s for the reason ARs would not feed all ammo consistently. Now that HK 93s are hard to find and are very expensive when you do (not talking about reproductions), I'm buying my growing family members 5.56 AKs to use when SHTF.

All you AR lovers don't get me wrong my ARs don't jam and shoot reliable. But that's because I make sure all my rounds are sized correctly for ARs. And would bet my life on my ARs shooting my reloads. But if I'm grabbing ammo out of someone else's ammo can I'm going to use one of my AKs or HKs when my life is on the line.


----------



## Gendonnellan (Jul 4, 2013)

Tula is fine just keep in mind you will need to clean your firearm right after using it :/


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Tula is supposed to be non-corrosive. I will say that after shooting a few weeks ago I burned a couple of 30 round mags of it and I noticed rust around my muzzle brake and inside the dust cover. I cleaned it about two weeks after I shot it. Might just keep that in mind. I think some manufacturers may still be using old primers ever so often.


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

What weapon are you shooting it in? There are those that like it, and those that don't, just depends. Use it in all my AK's, of course they were designed for it. Try a box or two see how it works in your firearms.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I reload nearly all my ammo, but I still shoot bulk Tula .223 and 7.62X39 ammo most of the time. I can buy Tula for just a bit above my cost of making a small rifle reloads, and I don't have to hassle with doing large quantities of case trimming, crimped primers, occasional berdan primers.
They are just as reliable as any major brand. You won't really notice the difference so long as you don't care about that extra half inch spread at 100 yards.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I shoot steel cased ammo in my AR's exclusively when plinking/practicing. And lots of it. It's cheap. Brass will cost you another $100 per case minimum, which I guess there's a trade off if you reload, which I'm not set up to do at the moment. I shoot Wolf as opposed to Tula, but the difference is negligible. Wolf however, seems to be more consistent than Tula in my experience. I use the good stuff for my home defense load up (55 Grain Federal Premium V-Shock with Nosler Ballistic Tip), but otherwise, steel case for everything else. The Wolf shoots fairly clean as well. 

The steel used is very soft and will not damage your gun. I know some guys who reload it (but you only get a couple reloads before the shoulder or neck starts to split). You'll also hear a lot about how it destroys extractors and somebody will show a picture of the rim being nearly torn off because of a stuck case...which defeats their argument. It only shows the extractor is much, much harder than the case. I had a Rock River once and the very first round ever chambered got stuck. It was brass. It happens no matter what you use...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Two weeks ago when we fired off a bunch of ammo. We had one fail to fire it was a tulla 556 round. I believe I have had three bad ones in my life out of 5000 tulla rounds as an estimate in the last 20 years.

It is very dirty though.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I shoot brass, steel and aluminum cased ammo and really don't have a preference one way or the other. If it goes bang every time and reliably cycles the action then it's good ammo. 

I think brass and aluminum cased ammo seals the chamber better than steel because they are softer and more pliable. Which may be one of the prime reason steel cased ammo gets a rap for being dirty. While a steel case will seal the chamber the softer metals do a better job of it.

If I want to plink or practice techniques or relax at the range for a day then steel or aluminum cased ammo is perfectly fine.


----------

